# Dream, Dream, Dream....



## BlackMamba (Aug 5, 2011)

I personally love to disect my dreams. Find out the real meaning behind them, and see what messages they are trying to give me or even what my subconcious wants me to know. So I was thinking.. are there any people who would like help with interpreting their dreams? I would be happy to let you know my thoughts if you are willing to share! And of course I'm sure some others would like to help as well... So open up your mind and share... What did you dream of last night?


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

I have very vivid dreams. Here's one I'm still trying to make sense of.

I'm in a deserted field during the end of the world and I'm fighting nazi soldiers with a sword with storm clouds overhead. I'm outnumbered and I'm carrying a small boy with me trying to protect him from the combat. I see the grim reaper descending from a dark cloud on the battlefield and every time I kill a soldier with my sword, he turns them into ashes. As I flee up a hill I look back on the field and see reinforcements coming to help me. I flee and run through the ruined cities of the world. I still have the boy with me and we run to the last place on earth where there's green grass and blue skies. I see all these little children playing in the grass and the little boy joins them. Then I hear the most beautiful music playing and the whole panorama blends into a painting as the children dance in a circle at the end of the world. Then I wake up.

I'm still trying to make sense of it. The only thing I could come up with is maybe the little boy represents my sense of innocense that I'm trying to protect against the evils of the world and the fight I put up against those evils. I don't know, but it was very vivid and left an impression on me. I'm curious to hear your input on it.


----------



## BlackMamba (Aug 5, 2011)

@_KindOfBlue06_ Wow, that is definitely very vivid and sounds very intense. I think you are on the right track with your thoughts. It seems like you may subconciously feel like others, or the world, are in a way out to take what is most precious to you. Something you would fight for and more then likely die for at least in the dream. It seems like the fact that so many are attacking you shows the little trust you may have for the people around you and that outside influences are making you feel like you are going to lose what that child represents in you and that you are alone in this battle to keep it. I am a strong believer in guides and messages and I think, that the guide, or guardian in this dream is in the form of the reaper. It may seem strange, to think of something that brings death as a good sign, but I think he is there to let you know that you are not alone on your journey. That thereare guiding forces helping you and that you are on the right path, and as you protect the child, he is there to protect you (and that he turns your enemies into dust may mean the killing of the blocks in your way, or the death of old ways of thinking). I know a lot of people don't believe in those kinds of things, so if you would rather think of the Reaper as a person in your life, i think that could be what it signifies as well. And the fact that you can't see who it is may just mean that you aren't ready to know yet. It seems that if you keep on protecting who you are, your innocence as you said, or what that child represents, what it is that you are fighting for, then others (your reinforcements) will love and respect you for it and will 'fight along side you', though you may not realize it now, and think you are alone. Keep your strength, through persecution, or ridicule, be true to your self, protect what you are, and you will be loved for it in the end. And you will find your way to the other side of the hill, where everything is beautiful. Because by holding onto what means the most to you, what it is that right now seems threatened... that innocence... that child... you will eventually find peace. Green grass, blue skies, and that child, what it is your are protecting, will in a way be free, because you wont feel the need to shelter it anymore. 

I hope that helps at all .... Let me know  Be honest.... And thanks for sharing! It is quite the dream you have! though scary in the beginning seems like it is quite pleasent by the time you wake up...


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, you brought some amazing insight. It does make sense now that I give more thought to it. I had a near death experience a few years ago and it made me realize what's important in life and the fact that the grim reaper(death) in the dream represents the guiding force makes a lot of sense. The realization of death makes me fight for what's important(the child) and perservere toward the green grass and blue skies. Very interesting, thanks. You have any dreams you need new insight into?


----------



## BlackMamba (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm glad to help. And wow. Near death experience.. definitely scary. And that's good that you are seeing life differently because of it. And when you wrote about your dream the grim reaper was what I picked up on first... Seems like such a strong symbol.. Now i can see why. 

My dreams can be kind of dark and strange sometimes... But if i have one that I need clarified... I will definitely be letting you know  and if you ever have another dream you want to talk about... I'm still here


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I got another one for you. Bear with me, there's a lot of symbolism in it that I picked up.

My friend comes and askes me to watch his pet dog while he's away. Then the dog turns into a dinosaur and it's running around the house and pissing me off so I punch it and knock it out. But I realize it was just trying to play with me and now I've mortally wounded it and it has to die. So my friend comes back and me and him drag the dinosaur down to a beach to dig a hole to bury it. We said our goodbyes to the dinosaur and put it down. We go to dig a hole on the beach as the sun is setting, I notice something sticking out of the sand. It's an old toy from childhood. We dig it up and we start diggin up all my favorite toys from childhood. Then I look out at the water as the sun sets and I hear Simon and Garfunkels Bookends. Then I wake up. 

I'm pretty sure I know what the dream is telling to me, as it was very vivid like my other one, so I'm curious to hear your thoughts. I think I have pretty crazy dreams so I'm very curious to hear yours. Share and we'll analyze.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

there's actually already a similar thread http://personalitycafe.com/general-chat/47407-what-did-you-dream-about-last-night.html


----------



## BlackMamba (Aug 5, 2011)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> I think I got another one for you. Bear with me, there's a lot of symbolism in it that I picked up.
> 
> My friend comes and askes me to watch his pet dog while he's away. Then the dog turns into a dinosaur and it's running around the house and pissing me off so I punch it and knock it out. But I realize it was just trying to play with me and now I've mortally wounded it and it has to die. So my friend comes back and me and him drag the dinosaur down to a beach to dig a hole to bury it. We said our goodbyes to the dinosaur and put it down. We go to dig a hole on the beach as the sun is setting, I notice something sticking out of the sand. It's an old toy from childhood. We dig it up and we start diggin up all my favorite toys from childhood. Then I look out at the water as the sun sets and I hear Simon and Garfunkels Bookends. Then I wake up.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know what the dream is telling to me, as it was very vivid like my other one, so I'm curious to hear your thoughts. I think I have pretty crazy dreams so I'm very curious to hear yours. Share and we'll analyze.


Again, it comes back to the idea of innocence and how you are trying to hold onto it. Except here its different. You were given the responsibility to protect something, and when you lost control of it, you got defensive, killing a part of you that you actually treasure. The burying i think could symbolize you trying to hide or cover up something (I guess which seems obvious). But the fact that you recovered those things, the toys, I think is a sign that nothing stays buried forever, and the sunrise means that you will find your way back to what it is you had lost. 

It seems like you have this deep seeded fear that the good things, that childish wonder, the way a child looks at life, that innocence, will never be there again. But with the light at the end of your dreams, sunset, grass, a dancing child, I think what your being told is that you can find your way back. You just need to have faith and have faith in yourself... and find those feelings again, cause they are still there. Don't be afraid to let others see that side of you either.


----------



## SuperfineConcubine (Aug 8, 2011)

The world was very vivid, very jewel toned. Deep greens/plums/reds/blues...It was around noon. 

I was standing in my yard in a nighty, talking to a police officer. I remember he kept flirting with me, and I kept blowing him off. My boyfriend was visibily irritable. I live on an acre and a half of land, and I have a small creek that runs through it. In my dream, however, the creek was a lot wider, and apparently a lot deeper. 

A small car was driving incredibly fast through my yard, right to the creek/river. I started to scream, "oh my god help them". The officer stared at me blankly. My boyfriend held me back.

The car went right into the creek/river. It sunk completely. The creek was a deep emerald. I watched as bubbles rose up. I kept begging the officer to help them, he said, "Anyone worth their salt can get out of a car that's just been emerged" (wtf?). I watched for minutes, I knew they were dying. I ran to the river. My boyfriend caught me and held me down. He said, "it's not worth it, let them go"

Then I woke up. 

(awesome thread btw)


----------



## Poko (Jul 20, 2011)

Posting in another thread of yours! 

In my dream, I was somewhat shorter than I actually am and was androgynous... for some reason ( >>;; ). I didn't talk to anyone but they all understood what I wanted. Oh, I had a weird addiction to cherries... Was always carrying a bag of cherries and was always eating one. 

I was part of a group of people, traveling on a flying house. The house was made of wood and was as big as an airplane. We traveled to many different countries, each had their own culture and tradition, each place completely different. We had a rule that we could not stay in place for more than a few days, we were constantly on the move. 

Everyone knew each other and were very close, like a family. I was a somewhat important person. Not important that I mattered a lot, but important because I was a difficult person and attracted a lot of attention because I was the youngest person there. People took care of me. I was selfish but didn't require much, people didn't need to take care of me because I didn't need it, but they still did it anyways, I didn't care much though. The only thing I needed were cherries. 

My room was empty, white, absolutely nothing in it... Except for a window. The window was small but provided a very nice view of the outside world. 

During our travels, we had a lot of troubles, our house falling apart, near death experiences, shortages on supplies. They all fixed themselves one way or another... Or so we thought. There was an old man, very old, nearing death because his heart was deteriorating. He fixed all the problems. I didn't know who he was, I just knew he protected us when I saw him. 

I stared at him and just knew he was the one that fixed all our problems. I knew he was dying and I knew he was going to leave the house to settle at a country we stopped at. I knew all these things from a single look. He knew I knew. He patted my head and I gave a very childish smile. 

The country was very advanced in technology and arts. Everything about the country was artistic and the technology were so advanced that it could replace body parts with technology. However, it was looked down upon. It wasn't intensely looked down upon, think smoking. When he said he was going to settle in the country, I thought he was going to go get an operation done on his heart - replace it with a robotic one. He reassured me that he wouldn't do that and refuses to break the rules of life. I smiled at him, glad for his choice. But this means that he has only a few years to live. 

He was going to become a blacksmith there. I have no idea where a blacksmith would fit into a country so advanced technologically though. I told him I'd like to live with him in the country and be his assistant. I imagined myself being useful to him, bringing him materials while he hammered away. I wanted to live with him for as long as he's still alive. He refused, told me that I needed to travel the world. I was allowed to live with him next time we visit the country... in a few years. I knew that he'd probably be dead by the time we visit again, but I obeyed him and decided to keep traveling. My heart ached. 

As he walked off the flying house, I ran to my empty room with a small window and waved goodbye to him. He waved back and I threw him my bag of cherries. I had no more cherries. 

The house took off, I watched him until I couldn't see him anywhere. I had a feeling this was the last time we'd see each other. I imagined myself taking over his blacksmith next time we visit, I decided to live there... In a couple years. And if he were to somehow overcome his heart problem, then I'd be his assistant for as long as I can.


----------



## Interested (Aug 11, 2011)

My first post, so not sure what to expect....

I hardly ever have distressing dreams and dreams featuring people I know happen even more rarely. Last night was different.

I was in an unfamiliar room, with a group of maybe six friends and only knew one of them. She was the girl I love but with whom I have never had a relationship, apart from one of friendship. Colours were very vivid. Suddenly my father walked in. In reality he died over twenty years ago. I jumped up, walked over to him and embraced him with joy. I shouted to my friends that my father has come to visit! They were all so pleased for me. Again, in reality my relationship with him had been very poor and hugs never happened. I suddenly realised that he was very ill and his speech was incoherent. I told him that my mother was desperately ill and this is true. I realised my father couldn’t take in what I was telling him because he was so ill. I went into another room and saw the girl and she wanted me to tell her about the dream. 

I then woke up and they were all gone. I felt so sad. Later that day I visited my sick mother and although I had an even poorer relationship with her, now she needs me and I do my best for her. I’ve been hurting all day.

I think the interpretation to this one is simple. By some coincidence three people who are important in my life featured in one dream. Now I’m hoping for a better nights sleep....


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

> The world was very vivid, very jewel toned. Deep greens/plums/reds/blues...It was around noon.
> 
> I was standing in my yard in a nighty, talking to a police officer. I remember he kept flirting with me, and I kept blowing him off. My boyfriend was visibily irritable. I live on an acre and a half of land, and I have a small creek that runs through it. In my dream, however, the creek was a lot wider, and apparently a lot deeper.
> 
> ...


Water is supposed to be symbolic of your emotions, and the fact that the creek was wider and deeper could mean your dealing with stronger deeper emotions, to the point of them boiling over, like the bubbles when the car went in. My guess is the car is symolic of someone or something -some aspect of your life you feel is out of control or that you feel powerless to help. It could also mean that you think some part of your old self is dying. A weaker part perhaps, while the stronger part of you(the police officer) is telling you to let it go. How was the water? was it murky, fast moving, or peacefull and still? The water in your dream can hold massive insight, it has for me at least, as I dream of it frequently.


----------



## BlackMamba (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry guys I haven't been around lately. I will try and read the post soon


----------



## Esilenna (Jul 10, 2011)

I routinely have strange dreams that I can't remember much of. In this one, I was in my house at night. It was a dream within a dream, I think. I was asleep dreaming about ghosts. Violent ones who tried to hurt me. I was afraid, and I woke up, only to find that my house was really haunted. Nothing tried to hurt me, but things happened like the taps turning on by themselves. I wandered over to where my sister's room would be, but oddly enough my ex-best friend was there instead, who I've had a falling out with in real life. There was a blanket on the floor. I said to her, "there are ghosts in the house. I'm scared. Can I sleep in here?" She smiled comfortingly and said yes. I fell asleep on the blanket. Later I woke up again and saw her walking back into the room. She had just checked out the scene. "Don't worry. There are ghosts, but they're very juvenile. So juvenile!" She laughed a little bit. That's all I remember.


----------

